

Color.com should have been called Around.me - bpeters

Around.me is a mobile app for viewing videos and pictures at a specific location.<p>Pictures and videos are only viewable where they were captured.<p>No social network, no followers, no friends, and no check-ins. Just capture the moment and leave it for another person to find.<p>Fire up the app at a new location and see if any moments have been captured there before. I believe it would work great for touring/guide locations, events, and vacation spots.<p>Any takers?
======
beatpanda
Me and a buddy wrote something like that app at TechCrunch Disrupt SF last
year. We didn't get photos in place before the deadline, so nobody batted an
eyelash. We looked at around.me but ended up buying stached.in (don't ask).

And now Color has $41m. Looks like we were on to something.

------
pshapiro
LOL nice try, but it looks like the domain is taken. I hope you have $350k.

